# planning permission to renovate derelict cottage



## cam (5 Feb 2012)

I call on your expertise,

My father has given me an old cottage in Co. Kerry which has been in the  family for about 150 years.  I have been advised by many to knock it and rebuild but I believe it  has stood for 150 yrs and it will stand for another 150 yrs.It has been empty now for a few years but hopefully I will starting a family soon and I  was wandering if anybody knows some of the planning issues I may have.

a. Is it still considered a dwelling if nobody has lived in it for a while? Am I    guaranteed to get planning to renovate?

b. It has 3ft stone walls and a slate roof which has huge holes in it. I          would like to lift the roof a little as it is only a storey and a half, will this    cause planning issues?

c. How big can an extension be without having to apply for planning?

d. If there is access to farm and dwelling from main road at present ,can it been seen as a problem in planning (more cars cause traffic hazard)

I'd be very grateful for any suggestions/comments anyone might have. 
Thanks.


----------



## lowCO2design (5 Feb 2012)

a. yes, but planning is required. Planning is not guaranteed but probably (more than likely, given it's a brown field site and in the family) yes
b. best to employ an arch/ arch tech to prepare drawing/sketch proposal and discuss with the planners. it may cause planning issues, depending on location, proposal etc.. hence the reason for professional involvement to guide you through the process
c. frankly, this question is a minefield. to answer your Q: 40msq to rear of dwelling. but people tend to take this figure literally! and its rarely that simple! see here to start with:  http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2001/en/si/0600.html#sched2 Remember you need professional advice regardless, as you have already told us this dwelling has been 





> empty now for a few years


 - best to get professional advice and meet local planners (despite what you may have been told they don't bite)
d. I don't understand the question? if there is already access to the dwelling then the most the planners(local engineers) will ask for, is to make this access safe..


----------

